# Clarification on social security



## leehod (Jan 12, 2019)

Could anyone confirm what the social security contributions are in Portugal (particularly as a sole trader). I've read 29%, but not sure of what exactly. My gross? Or just 29% of portugués min wage? (approx 8000eur) or something else? Is it mandatory to pay these in full or is there an optional component?

I've tried googled this a lot with surprisingly little success. 

Thanks


----------

